# My Dyno Coaster build up



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at what came in the mail yesterday! The bike of my dreams, A 100% ALL ORIGINAL DYNO COASTER! For those who don't know, this is THE original stretch beach cruiser that many companies like micargi try to mimic. This is the first model that came out before the "Dyno roadster" and "Kustom Kruiser" models. I actually bought this off of craigslist from a guy in Wisconsin for 300$ who paid 125$ himself to ship it to me :0 
As you can see, he took the time to build a wooden crate for the bike and zip tied the bike and parts :cheesy: 












Heres some quick pics I took after getting in to my place from my moms house...


















































I plan to keep this bike as original as I can. This bike will be getting new 32 spoke rims, tires, a few new crome pieces and re chromed parts. Seeing that the original paint is in GREAT condition, I might have the frame, fenders and chain guard clear coated. The only major change this bike will be getting is a bent fork. 
The bike will look pretty much like this when I'm done...




























.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2009, 06:35 AM~15058774
> *
> *


You already know :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Out a 6 pack on it like that.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2009, 09:18 AM~15059395
> *Out a 6 pack on it like that.
> *


24 pack rack... more is better lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2009, 06:14 AM~15058720
> *Look at what came in the mail yesterday! The bike of my dreams, A 100% ALL ORIGINAL DYNO COASTER! For those who don't know, this is THE original stretch beach cruiser that many companies like micargi try to mimic. This is the first model that came out before the "Dyno roadster" and "Kustom Kruiser" models. I actually bought this off of craigslist from a guy in Wisconsin for 300$ who paid 125$ himself to ship it to me :0
> As you can see, he took the time to build a wooden crate for the bike and zip tied the bike and parts :cheesy:
> 
> ...


no diss but the only bike i would ever call original is a schwinn...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 12 2009, 01:21 PM~15060166
> *no diss but the only bike i would ever call original is a schwinn...
> *


Only problem with this statement is schwinn did not make a stretch crruiser so the dyno is the original.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

That bike is tight, nice find.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 12 2009, 11:21 AM~15060166
> *no diss but the only bike i would ever call original is a schwinn...
> *


I feel you. Dyno's are the only bikes I would fix up besides a schwinn. The reason this bike is more special to me than a schwinn is because they are rare. Schwinn made a Ton of stingrays, apple crates and others back in the day. My dad told me every kid had a schwinn or wanted one. Most people have seen a old school 20" schwinn before. On the other hand, most people I know have never seen or heard of a dyno coaster. Unlike Schwinn who was selling this bike all over the place, Most retailers didn't give this bike a chance because of it's extreme size. On top of that, GT didn't make many of these bikes. 
I call it original because, the chances are slim that your gonna find a bike over 15 years old with ALL its original parts. Most people would have changed the tires at least after 2 years


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2009, 06:14 AM~15058720
> *Look at what came in the mail yesterday! The bike of my dreams, A 100% ALL ORIGINAL DYNO COASTER! For those who don't know, this is THE original stretch beach cruiser that many companies like micargi try to mimic. This is the first model that came out before the "Dyno roadster" and "Kustom Kruiser" models. I actually bought this off of craigslist from a guy in Wisconsin for 300$ who paid 125$ himself to ship it to me :0
> As you can see, he took the time to build a wooden crate for the bike and zip tied the bike and parts :cheesy:
> 
> ...


nice start on the bike dogg hit me up if you need any lazer cut parts made or fiberglass fender/tank


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

After waiting a while for the rain to clear I just said what the heck and took my bike out in the wet streets :biggrin: 
It felt so good to ride this bike in 100% original form. Rusty parts and all  The whole time I'm cruisin, I'm thinkin to myself 'I can't believe I'm actually riding a Dyno Coaster'! I snapped a few pics during my rainy cruise


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Riding with a classic straight fork up high in the air started to make me feel a little acrophobic... so I went home and pieced together a bent fork from some parts I had lying around the crib 











before.......






















after.........





















Thats a 4 inch drop!  
After I put the bent fork on, the sun started to set reat fast so I just took some night pics... The ride was a bit carefree because unlike my Kustom Kruiser, this bike doesen't have wrap around fenders, so I don't have to worry about every pot hole hoping not to scrape my fender


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

After I got back home, I just had to take some pics of my baby next to her cousin...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice bikes


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

awsome bike! my next build is gonna be a strechd bike!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, I decided to cruise my dyno again before taking it apart. Like always I brought my camera :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

The sun started to set so I just took a couple of night pics on my way home...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

And here it is today all taken apart... These are the original parts I plan to reuse  












I polished up the headset pieces and removed most of the rust off the chrome but still have to work on that piece in the middle  












As old as they are, even the original bearings are as good as new after being cleaned with rubbing alcohol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good jack


----------

